# Elmar's In Perth



## pbrosnan (19/6/05)

Hi all,

Excuse me if we've had this discussion. Went to the above mentioned early today. Very impressive building, the front lawn need's work though. They have 3 beers on offer, Pils, Alt and Weizen. I had a large Alt. They warn in the menu that the beers are unfiltered and this one was clouldy alright, not that there's anything wrong with that. I've not had an Alt before so can't comment of the authenticity but as to the beer itself, dark amber colour, light to medium body no real overtones of hops but medium to high bitterness. Probably wouldn't drink to many of this one without getting tired of it. Anybody else have any reports?


----------



## barfridge (19/6/05)

Where is this place? I thought Elmar's was a butchers in Mt Lawley


----------



## pbrosnan (19/6/05)

And so they are, but the guy has built this thing out on West Swan road, the same direction as the Duckstein. It's before the Duckstein on the opposite side of the road and it's called Elmars as well, obviously Elmar has no problems with false modesty.


----------



## barfridge (9/7/05)

I dopped in there today, nice place.

I started with a pilsner. Very cloudy pale straw colour, good head. Aroma was pure saaz, slightly thin body, crisp finish but some slight astrigency, which dissapated over time. I'd rate this 6/10.

Next up was the Alt. Also cloudy, but a nice copper colour. Some malt body, but could have used some more. Little to no hop aroma, bittered to 25-ish IBU at a guess. Finish was clean and malty. Give this beer a little more body in the middle, and it would be a cracker. Rating 7.5/10

I didnt try any food, but the plates looked absolutely mouth watering.
The copper and glass pornography is very pretty to look at, nice clean setup.
It was all topped off with german music that rated 11 out of 10 on the cheese-o-meter.

So how about we organise a pub crawl through the swan valley?


----------



## pbrosnan (9/7/05)

Hey BarFridge,

Sounds like top idea. There's Elmars, The Duckstein, The Feral, some other one called Oak ... something. Do you think its a goer? I could probably get at least one or two beer loving non-HBers along plus whoever wants to come from the forum.


----------



## barfridge (9/7/05)

I think the chances are quite good, see this thread

All we'd need is a couple of taragos, or some kind soul with a minibus. A minibus might be better, you can even hire one for the day from tour people.

I'll investigate, and come back with some prices.

edit - some prices
From Thrifty (per day)
14 Seat Bus - Man & Air - Toyota Commuter or similar	$115.50 
22 Seat Bus - Man or Auto - Toyota Coaster	$170.50 
25 Seat Bus - Man or Auto - Mitsubishi Rosa (similar)	$181.50

From Europcar
12 Seater Bus Class (Automatic)	12 passengers	$110.00

So if we can get somebody nice enough to skipper us...its less than $10 each in transport for the day. Finding somebody with the right class of licence might be an issue. 12 seater buses can be driven on a standard car licence, but anything bigger needs a LR (* tonnes) or above.

We can make this happen! Any ideas about a timeframe?


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/7/05)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. All those places are withing cycling distance of each other. And despite what the cop will try to tell you when they pull you up, they can't take your car licence away for being pissed on a bike and cycling into a car. Take it from me.


----------



## pbrosnan (9/7/05)

Sorry GL,

Almost broke a leg cycling home from a party many years ago. Decided that pushbikes (or any vehicle besides Shank's pony for that matter) and solid drinking don't mix. Anybody know a skipper?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/7/05)

You can hire a 21 seat bus and driver for about $250.


----------



## ausdb (11/7/05)

barfridge said:


> 22 Seat Bus - Man or Auto - Toyota Coaster	$170.50
> 25 Seat Bus - Man or Auto - Mitsubishi Rosa (similar)	$181.50
> 
> So if we can get somebody nice enough to skipper us...
> Finding somebody with the right class of licence might be an issue





Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> You can hire a 21 seat bus and driver for about $250.



I can help out with the HR license but think VTPA's idea sounds much better as I think the stress of driving a mob of drunken louts around allday would be too much, plus I have to miss out on the drunken loutishness myself that way. 

GL where did you get the advice about the license taking away business for running errantly into a motor vehicle? 

Cheers ausdb


----------



## deebee (11/7/05)

[/quote]

GL where did you get the advice about the license taking away business for running errantly into a motor vehicle? 

[/quote]

Lurker seems to speak with the authority of experience (!) and he is basically correct. To have your breath tested you need to be a driver or person in charge of a motor vehicle or a person the police believe on reasonable grounds to have been the driver or person in charge. Likewise you cannot get charged with excess 0.08 or DUI unless the above applies. Motor vehicle does not include a pushie so you are pretty right. 

However it's in the same realm as some of those situations where you have rights until you try to enforce them so if the cops insisted that they had reasonable grounds to believe and insisted that you give them a sample of breath and you refused, you could be charged. And there are broader discretionary powers to suspend your licence if you commit other offences because you were so blind you did slam into a parked car and didn't report it or something on that drunk and silly theme.

A mob of drunken cyclists would look pretty funny despite the obvious dangers. I will only do it the Lurker is in full Capt Sensible regalia.


----------



## kook (11/7/05)

If this is between the 16th and 29th of Sept, excluding the 17th and 25th, then i'd be up for a crawl!


----------



## Asher (11/7/05)

Im going to start scouring the verges during council throw out for a stick shift Sturmey-Archer three speed push bike then weld a wheelie bar on the back for safety!

Asher for now


----------



## pbrosnan (11/7/05)

Found this in the YPs, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## barfridge (11/7/05)

I reckon this would be more your style Asher.



And as for date, I'm fairly easy, so I think we should be able to work around kook. When were we planning to hold sandgropterfest?


----------



## sinkas (11/7/05)

Barfridge, 
That steed is far too butch for Asher!

Case


----------



## Asher (12/7/05)

....... let me introduce you to the "Goldenrod".........




actually I've just finished 'pimping up' the goldenrod..... B) New additions include dual controll shifters, carbon seat post & bars.... Had a MTB race in Boddington on the weekend and managed a podium finish :super:

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (12/7/05)

barfridge said:


> And as for date, I'm fairly easy, so I think we should be able to work around kook. When were we planning to hold sandgropterfest?
> [post="66916"][/post]​



I understand there are a few Oktoberfest beers planned and underway for the Sandgroptoberfest. My Oktoberfest (and 1st AG [courtesy of Guest Lurker]) is crawling along at 10C as I type and will be bottled about three weeks before The Day. 

Folks, this will be a drinking day, not a brewing day because after watching Goat slave his arse off brewing, entertaining and being charming while slowly getting maggoted, I cannot be stuffed.

I am thinking of doing a taste-test kind of day along the lines of the informal comps that Asha runs/ran at West Coast Brewers. Everyone brings a few bottles and we set up some blind tests with everyone commenting on and possibly rating the beers. You get to take home other brewers' comments on your beer.

I am also considering a blind triangular taste test with participants required to tell the difference between Fosters and Crown Lager. (Just to add evidence to the rumour that the Emperor is wearing no clothes and wankers are paying premium prices for Fosters in a posh stubbie.)

As for dates, I am easy. We could make it 24 September to fit in with Kook's visit. Or if Kook would prefer to do the swan valley crawl then we could schedule that for for the 24th.

Perhaps pencil in S'fest for 24th but I will not at all be offended if Kook prefers the Swan Valley tour and we could move the S'fest. I think traditionally it's held in September, right? I am free 3rd or 10th. Let me know your preferred dates.


Edit: Come to think of it this should be a new thread I guess... Would some moderator please move and title this appropriately?


----------



## Mark blower (12/7/05)

This sounds like a great idea.. but dee bee 24th of September.. Don't know about many other people but I will be set up watching the Eagles win a premiership and not doing a pub crawl around the swan valley


----------



## SteveSA (12/7/05)

Mark blower said:


> This sounds like a great idea.. but dee bee 24th of September.. Don't know about many other people but I will be set up watching the Eagles win a premiership and not doing a pub crawl around the swan valley
> [post="66987"][/post]​


YOU BEWDY!!

I've been waiting for someone to put the kiss of death on West Coast :super:


----------

